# When to pet the baby and clean the nest



## mmr11408 (Jul 27, 2005)

I have two white doves that I bought a month and a half ago. They laid an egg and the baby is 6 days old. Mom and dad do not let me pet them. They raise their wings and fly when I get too close even if I have food for them. I saw the mom and dad mate today.

Would they lay an egg before the baby has left the nest?

How long does it take for the baby to leave the nest?

When is it safe to pet the baby? I would love for my kids to be able to pet the doves at some point.

Should I clean the nest? If so, when?

Thanks,
MMR


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

mmr11408 said:


> Would they lay an egg before the baby has left the nest?
> 
> How long does it take for the baby to leave the nest?
> 
> ...


Yes, pigeons and doves often lay another clutch before the current youngsters are completely out of the nest.

The baby can be handled at about 2 weeks of age .. very gently and for short periods of time until it is closer to being full grown .. It will take time and going slowly with the parents to tame them, but the baby should easily grow up to be a loving and friendly bird. Depending on how young your children are, you may need to be extra careful that the young dove doesn't get squeezed to hard, dropped, or stepped on. I hate to mention these things, but it can and does happen .. much to the detriment of the little bird.

I would leave the nest alone until the baby is about 10 days old. Then a quick clean up with as little fanfare as possible would be OK. The baby already knows to go to the edge of the nest to poop, so if things aren't a total mess, I might even leave things alone until about the two week mark.

I'm sure others will be along to offer their thoughts and advice.

Terry


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi there MMR, 

Congratulations on your doves and their new family It would seem that your adults doves are still becoming used to their new home so this could explain why they are still very flighty with you. They are also normally protective of their nest and babies as well.

It is possible that the parents may set up a new nest before these young are completely ready to leave theirs. Pigeons will often do this so I think it could be the same with doves. Do they have the room to do this?

I think doves wean a little earlier than pigeons do as well, so these youngsters should be ready to leave the nest around 25-30 days old, I'm guesstimating here as I have never bred ringnecks, someone else may have a more definite answer on that one.

Since your doves are very nervous of you and your kids around the nest, I would try to respect that for now. Maybe when the babies are around 10-14 days old, you can begin to interact more with them. The parents really won't abandon their nestlings, even though they are very nervous of your presense around the nest. As for cleaning up the nest, it's not really necessary but if you think it's becoming really messy, then go ahead and clean it up maybe when the babies are around 10 days old.

Hope this has helped and others will have suggestions as well


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi mmr11408,


I hate to say it, but I myself do not feel it is a good idea for children to be 'petting' young Doves.

These birds are both quite frail physically, and emotionally sensitive.

It gets kind of complicated maybe, to try and explain how a Bird may elect to like someone, verses, how to try and make them into 'pets'.

Overall, I think it is best not to handle them unless one quite knows what one is doing and how to do it and 'how' in more ways then just for the young Bird's physical safety or comfort.

Children will not likely posess the sensitivity or sensibility to appreciate how fragile these Creatures are, and, especially if they can get them cornered, will hurt them far more than not in their interest to 'pet' them.

Consider for example, that one may let the Bird be the judge of whether it wishes to be petted or not...

And generally, petting, is not something Birds will like anyway.

Preening, if one does it right, and with the right overtures, they may like...but is is a far cry in many ways from 'petting'. And it is not something multiple children may crowd noisily squealing in, to do, either.

If they want something to pet, consider to get them a Labrador Retriever from any Dog Pound...

Dogs like to be petted, and when grown, are rugged enough to endure it from children, or, to run away from them, if that is an option.


Love, 

Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## mmr11408 (Jul 27, 2005)

Excellent replies. Thanks to all.


----------

